# ASK DBSTALK: Where's my P283?



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Good Question, I am awaiting an answer. My feelings on this are that P284 will go as scheduled in January and the public will not likely see P283.

Jason


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Excellent Jason! Congrats! We are very happy to have you opening this forum and being the main guru. Now get that blasted software fixed please!  - Art


----------



## dimi1963 (Apr 28, 2004)

Word is that the P283 software is due for the end of this month, can somebody confirm this rumor??


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Excellent Jason! Congrats! We are very happy to have you opening this forum and being the main guru. Now get that blasted software fixed please!  - Art


:grin: , As a fellow 50V500 owner I thought you would be jumping up and down about those extra LCD features?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> :grin: , As a fellow 50V500 owner I thought you would be jumping up and down about those extra LCD features?


I'm holding my breath! :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dimi1963 said:


> Word is that the P283 software is due for the end of this month, can somebody confirm this rumor??


dimi, it was due out2 weeks ago...I'm hypothesizing that it will be forgone in lieu of P284 which is due in January...But I have asked this question just the same. Waiting for response.

Jason


----------

